# imperfect humidors?



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

i am looking to purchase a 50-100 ct humidor for my office... it doesnt need to be pretty but it cant be a cooler... i never have people coming into my office but on the rare occasions my boss does come in he prob wouldnt like to see a tupperdor on my desk... i ran across some sites with humidors listed as "imperfect"... all the sites say that there is no structural damge to the humi's, just aesthetic (small scratch, nick, dent, etc.)... i was wondering if anyone has had any experience buying one...


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i would say to check out Tampahumidors.com I have always had luck with them


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I recently put in an order on an imperfect from tampahumidor. It was definitely the right price. I'll report in when it arrives.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Go for it! I know people who have done this and never had a problem, in fact they had a hard time finding what was wrong with them.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I have bought a few imperfects (two from cheaphumidors.com and one from tampa humidor). Two of them came through in really excellent condition--you'd have to look hard to find a flaw--and work great. The third (from Tampa Humidor) was a glass top, and it has trouble holding humidity. It had some broken trim pieces, and some trim that was laying in the box and appear to have come off during shipping. 

Overall, though, I would say it's a good way to go, and don't regret buying an imperfect.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Tampahumidor.com has a good group of sales-people that can give you an honest appraisal of their imperfects on sale.
I bought the humidor you see below and it was also listed as an imperfect.

The reason why it was called imperfect was because the box it was wrapped in had a dent in it. The Box was damaged, not the humidor itself.

Quite often you are simply taking advantage of an issue that these resellers do not want to deal with. Box is damaged, so they dont want to deal with any potential customer complaints that could come about because of it - Call it an Imperfect and void the future issues with one fell swoop.

Talk to the sales guys about what they have in stock in imperfects. Ask them what their take is on the humi and you may get a good assessment.
I would guess that the worst case scenario is that it may have a small nick or scratch or something similar. Small enough that it should not be noticeable.

Waiting a bit for one you like to surface can also be a good idea. I am sure they get shipments weekly or bi-weekly etc...waiting around a bit you might just score the one you are looking for.

Here is a picture of my 'imperfect' 300ct humi which I got for $100.










Imperfects are most often a Great Deal.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I purchased a small imperfect Savoy from Holts a couple of years ago. I still don't know why is was called an imperfect, everything looks great to me. No problem with it what-so-ever.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm with Les on this one. I got my wife an "imperfect" humi a few years ago from Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com and it has worked fantastic since day 1. You can see a pic of it in my User Gallery on here, it's the less ornate one on the left. I've repeatedly looked over this thing since we've.......ummmmmm, I mean since SHE'S** had it and I still can't find what made it an "imperfect". When the time comes to bu another humidor, no matter the size, I'll only go to one place.

** Wife reads the forums sometimes.:biggrin1:


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> i am looking to purchase a 50-100 ct humidor for my office... it doesnt need to be pretty but it cant be a cooler... i never have people coming into my office but on the rare occasions my boss does come in he prob wouldnt like to see a tupperdor on my desk... i ran across some sites with humidors listed as "imperfect"... all the sites say that there is no structural damge to the humi's, just aesthetic (small scratch, nick, dent, etc.)... i was wondering if anyone has had any experience buying one...


I bought an imperfect from CheapHumidors.com. The only thing I could find wrong with it was a very small scratch...on the inside of the box. It holds humidity perfectly.


----------



## Chuckie (Jan 22, 2007)

I got on of the imperfects form Holt's awhile back for $20. A glass top that I really liked but it did not hold humidity as well as i wanted. I have read about sealing the glass and large hygrometer on the front with silcone to help out but i just bought a new one. 

Like others have said, hard to find what was imperfect about it.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

I also just got one from Cheaphumidor.com and am not really sure what is wrong with it to qualify for an "imperfect". 

I am in the process of seasoning it right now and so far no issues (keeping fingers crossed).

DavidM:

Good looking humidor!


----------

